# Going to do a first time all stick cook and have a question



## cromag (Mar 30, 2013)

I have acquired a large amount of cherry and hickory and I have always used charcoal with chunks before so I will be trying to use only logs on my next smoke. I've read that people get a good base of charcoal going and then they start adding splits so what I want to know is how many splits at a time and do I go all one kind of wood?


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 30, 2013)

what type of smoker do you have


----------



## cromag (Mar 30, 2013)

offset


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Search stickburning 101 i tried to link it but couldnt for some reason


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2013)

Think about a 5th of your favorite liquor that's about the size around of my splits then about two to three inches shorter than the firebox. Add a couple at a time and try to keep your heat even without spikes. Once you get it going you will get the hang of it real fast and can figure out how long before adding splits again. If I remember correctly didn't you get a Lang? The reverse flows are more forgiving with adding splits. Oh speaking of that 5th once you get the fire going and the meat in crack it open hang out by the smoker and enjoy yourself. Good luck.

Oh also check around and see if you can find a reasonably priced propane weed burner and you can use it to start your wood and skip the charcoal. When starting it that way I usually start with 4-6 splits


----------



## cromag (Mar 30, 2013)

No I had to pass on a lang, too many hospital bills took all my tax return. I just bought an OK Joe Longhorn


----------



## cromag (Mar 30, 2013)

I have cherry and hickory splits.. do you only stick with one kind of wood or do have a certain wood for your fuel and another for your flavor? If so when adding wood do you add one fuel one flavor or two fuels and then the next time add a flavor log?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2013)

Depending on mood I sometimes go with just one wood but many times I mix Cherry and Pecan and when I do I usually add one of each when I add splits. How big is the firebox on yours you may want splits closer in diameter to a magnum beer can


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Your smoker is about the same size as my TMLE i just did a smoked spiral sliced ham and a prime rib today using cherry and hickory splits you dont want to go too big. keep your splits under 2 inches in diameter. Do you have any mods on your smoker.


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Before I smoked with all splits i did a empty  trial run just to get the hang of the temps and the way my smoker acted.It was a very valuable learning tool


----------



## fracwilt (Mar 31, 2013)

hickory seems to be more stable for me. the cherry seems to want to burn real hot or not much at all.


----------



## cromag (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are my mods. I started off using a smaller offset a few years ago but I used charcoal and chunks and I just quit using my UDS for this one pictured. How high up should I bring the grate for fire in my firebox 













20130330_211242.jpg



__ cromag
__ Mar 31, 2013


















20130330_211250.jpg



__ cromag
__ Mar 31, 2013


















20130330_211326.jpg



__ cromag
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I would get a good bed of coals going and then add 1 stick at a time no more than 2 inches in diameter 12 inches long. If you are using two different types of wood you could try smaller pieces or alternate between the two.Leave the exhaust stack open all the way and adjust the temp with the air inlet. ou also want to make sure that the wood you are burning is splits not solids with bark all around. Hope this helps. I would bring the grate up at least 3inches higher than what it is now


----------



## cromag (Mar 31, 2013)

this is what the wood looks like. Guess I need to find a way to split them more













20130330_150819.jpg



__ cromag
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes i would split them some more. Looks nice and clean.Im getting me a pretty some more wood soon. The only problem is that it is still standing. Cant use until next year 3 BIG apple trees.But i Still have plenty of Oak,Hickory, and cherry


----------



## cromag (Mar 31, 2013)

So what about the bark? It's ok to use?


----------



## fracwilt (Mar 31, 2013)

bark is fine, unless moldy.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 31, 2013)

Ditto on the splits.
I cut mine 9" long and split small.
Its better to add 3 or so small splits than a larger one
An round is no good...seems to smoke a ton.
I start off with a full basket of my odd ball wood, burn till I got a good coal bed, add 4 or 5 small splits after those completely ignite i add my food and close the smoke chamber door.
The key is to keep it hot and feed often... less smoke this way.
I also mix my woods. Cherry, hickory, oak, pear, ash.


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Ditto on the splits.
> I cut mine 9" long and split small.
> Its better to add 3 or so small splits than a larger one
> An round is no good...seems to smoke a ton.
> ...


Yep x2 the round with all bark will smoke like crazy and i mix mine too


----------



## cromag (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Next weekend if it does't rain like this weekend I'll season the new smoker and check out how sticks work


----------



## cromag (Mar 30, 2013)

I have acquired a large amount of cherry and hickory and I have always used charcoal with chunks before so I will be trying to use only logs on my next smoke. I've read that people get a good base of charcoal going and then they start adding splits so what I want to know is how many splits at a time and do I go all one kind of wood?


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 30, 2013)

what type of smoker do you have


----------



## cromag (Mar 30, 2013)

offset


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Search stickburning 101 i tried to link it but couldnt for some reason


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2013)

Think about a 5th of your favorite liquor that's about the size around of my splits then about two to three inches shorter than the firebox. Add a couple at a time and try to keep your heat even without spikes. Once you get it going you will get the hang of it real fast and can figure out how long before adding splits again. If I remember correctly didn't you get a Lang? The reverse flows are more forgiving with adding splits. Oh speaking of that 5th once you get the fire going and the meat in crack it open hang out by the smoker and enjoy yourself. Good luck.

Oh also check around and see if you can find a reasonably priced propane weed burner and you can use it to start your wood and skip the charcoal. When starting it that way I usually start with 4-6 splits


----------



## cromag (Mar 30, 2013)

No I had to pass on a lang, too many hospital bills took all my tax return. I just bought an OK Joe Longhorn


----------



## cromag (Mar 30, 2013)

I have cherry and hickory splits.. do you only stick with one kind of wood or do have a certain wood for your fuel and another for your flavor? If so when adding wood do you add one fuel one flavor or two fuels and then the next time add a flavor log?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2013)

Depending on mood I sometimes go with just one wood but many times I mix Cherry and Pecan and when I do I usually add one of each when I add splits. How big is the firebox on yours you may want splits closer in diameter to a magnum beer can


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Your smoker is about the same size as my TMLE i just did a smoked spiral sliced ham and a prime rib today using cherry and hickory splits you dont want to go too big. keep your splits under 2 inches in diameter. Do you have any mods on your smoker.


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Before I smoked with all splits i did a empty  trial run just to get the hang of the temps and the way my smoker acted.It was a very valuable learning tool


----------



## fracwilt (Mar 31, 2013)

hickory seems to be more stable for me. the cherry seems to want to burn real hot or not much at all.


----------



## cromag (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are my mods. I started off using a smaller offset a few years ago but I used charcoal and chunks and I just quit using my UDS for this one pictured. How high up should I bring the grate for fire in my firebox 













20130330_211242.jpg



__ cromag
__ Mar 31, 2013


















20130330_211250.jpg



__ cromag
__ Mar 31, 2013


















20130330_211326.jpg



__ cromag
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I would get a good bed of coals going and then add 1 stick at a time no more than 2 inches in diameter 12 inches long. If you are using two different types of wood you could try smaller pieces or alternate between the two.Leave the exhaust stack open all the way and adjust the temp with the air inlet. ou also want to make sure that the wood you are burning is splits not solids with bark all around. Hope this helps. I would bring the grate up at least 3inches higher than what it is now


----------



## cromag (Mar 31, 2013)

this is what the wood looks like. Guess I need to find a way to split them more













20130330_150819.jpg



__ cromag
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes i would split them some more. Looks nice and clean.Im getting me a pretty some more wood soon. The only problem is that it is still standing. Cant use until next year 3 BIG apple trees.But i Still have plenty of Oak,Hickory, and cherry


----------



## cromag (Mar 31, 2013)

So what about the bark? It's ok to use?


----------



## fracwilt (Mar 31, 2013)

bark is fine, unless moldy.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 31, 2013)

Ditto on the splits.
I cut mine 9" long and split small.
Its better to add 3 or so small splits than a larger one
An round is no good...seems to smoke a ton.
I start off with a full basket of my odd ball wood, burn till I got a good coal bed, add 4 or 5 small splits after those completely ignite i add my food and close the smoke chamber door.
The key is to keep it hot and feed often... less smoke this way.
I also mix my woods. Cherry, hickory, oak, pear, ash.


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Ditto on the splits.
> I cut mine 9" long and split small.
> Its better to add 3 or so small splits than a larger one
> An round is no good...seems to smoke a ton.
> ...


Yep x2 the round with all bark will smoke like crazy and i mix mine too


----------



## cromag (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Next weekend if it does't rain like this weekend I'll season the new smoker and check out how sticks work


----------

